

Best of "Ask HN" - olalonde
http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22Ask+HN%22&sortby=points+desc&start=0

======
cperciva
Related: I generate an "Ask Hacker News Weekly" listing by scraping /ask the
same way as my "Hacker News Daily" scrapes /news:
<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-weekly-ask/>

------
ck2
I'm impressed they are indexing two letter words and a typical stop-word
"ask".

Must be an interesting database size.

~~~
saurik
While I think they actually are doing minimal stemming, those are key terms
that an index for this site absolutely should include in their index: even if
every other two an three letter word is thrown out, "ask" and "hn" should not
be.

~~~
ck2
Actually it looks like they are doing something special when phrases are
searched for.

 _as it was_ returns zero results, while _"as it was"_ has plenty

------
llambda
A slightly more utilitarian approach is to elide the "Who's Hiring" results:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=%22Ask+HN%22+-%22who+is+hiring%22&sortby=points+desc&start=0)

------
shankar1221989
I am able to pick up pieces of relevant discussions using the search. A useful
addition would be 'trending searches' ;

------
suyash
awesome Meta Tool, how do you guys make this, where is HN's api documented?

